# Samba 4 not allowing Windows 10 to access shares

## billydv

I believe sometime around a month ago I began to have issues where Windows 10 computers were no longer able to access my Gentoo samba shares. My gentoo box is listed by host name in Windows explorer computer browser but clicking it fails to let you get in. A 2nd gentoo vm that I have running on a Windows 10 host can see the gentoo samba shares. Anyone have any clue as to what is happening?

----------

## UberLord

My Windows 10 machines can see my Samba share fine still. And I've not changed my Samba config in ages.

I'm running Samba-3.6.25nb4 on a NetBSD-7 server though.

----------

## Logicien

Try to use the IP address of your Gentoo shares in Windows explorer address bar instead of the listed hostname.

----------

## Cyker

Windows 10 does some weird shit with SMB/CIFS; I have seen a lot of people having trouble connecting XP machines to printers shared on Windows 10, even on systems where the printer share was perfectly fine before the system was 'upgraded' to Windows 10.

----------

## hdcg

I am running Windows 10 with Samba 4 without any problem.

However I was hit by https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=592502. This bug affected people in several flavors. For me Samba 4's ldap service crashed while the remaining services where running on.

The corresponding tevent update happened at beginning of September. If you have tevent version 0.9.30 installed I would suggest to mask it and go back to version 0.9.29.

Best Regards,

Holger

----------

## gerdesj

 *billydv wrote:*   

> I believe sometime around a month ago I began to have issues where Windows 10 computers were no longer able to access my Gentoo samba shares. My gentoo box is listed by host name in Windows explorer computer browser but clicking it fails to let you get in. A 2nd gentoo vm that I have running on a Windows 10 host can see the gentoo samba shares. Anyone have any clue as to what is happening?

 

********* mmmmmmm hhhhhhhhnnnnnnn *********** nope can't read your machine's config. /etc/samba/smb.conf please, along with Samba version.  Obfuscate it if necessary.

----------

## Fitzcarraldo

I'm currently using Samba 4.2.11 on my laptop running Gentoo Stable Branch and can browse SMB/CIFS shares on Windows 10 machines on my home network, and those Windows 10 machines can browse shares on my laptop. I am not using WINS, AD, LDAP etc., just NETBIOS in a Windows workgroup (like most home users).

If you're using a firewall on your Gentoo box, have you configured it to allow CIFS traffic? For example, if you were using the Uncomplicated Fire Wall you should have:

```
# ufw status verbose

Status: active

Logging: on (low)

Default: deny (incoming), allow (outgoing)

New profiles: skip

To                         Action      From

--                         ------      ----

137,138/udp (CIFS)         ALLOW IN    Anywhere

139,445/tcp (CIFS)         ALLOW IN    Anywhere

137,138/udp (CIFS (v6))    ALLOW IN    Anywhere (v6)

139,445/tcp (CIFS (v6))    ALLOW IN    Anywhere (v6)
```

Furthermore, in addition to posting the listing of /etc/samba/smb.conf requested by gerdesj, please also post the output of the commands given below, all entered on your Gentoo box.

```
smbtree
```

plus the following three commands for the Gentoo box, then for the Windows 10 box:

```
nmblookup <netbios name>

nmblookup -A <IP address>

nslookup <hostname>
```

----------

